# For those worried about AxeFX III



## noUser01 (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's your answer:

will the FX3 come out as soon as i buy the Fx2 - Page 4



> There won't be an Axe-Fx III anytime soon.
> 
> Version 11.00 firmware, however, will make the II feel like an Axe-Fx III





> It is cool though. I've finally solved the last piece of the puzzle. It has taken me five years to figure this out.



That's damn good news to me.


----------



## Shask (Jul 22, 2013)

Makes me anxious to find out what ver 11.0 is going to bring!


----------



## Given To Fly (Jul 22, 2013)

Shask said:


> Makes me anxious to find out what ver 11.0 is going to bring!



"Magic and Wonder!"


----------



## noUser01 (Jul 22, 2013)

Shask said:


> Makes me anxious to find out what ver 11.0 is going to bring!



Free money.


----------



## metalstrike (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Seanthesheep (Jul 22, 2013)

I want them to slow down on the FWs, I just cant keep up anymore


----------



## noUser01 (Jul 23, 2013)

Seanthesheep said:


> I want them to slow down on the FWs, I just cant keep up anymore



They can come as quickly as they want, but I do want them to end soon. That way I can REALLY tweak to my hearts content without any of it getting lost in the next update.


----------



## cardinal (Jul 24, 2013)

ConnorGilks said:


> will the FX3 come out as soon as i buy the Fx2 - Page 4
> .



lol. Axe FX II was kinda cool while I had it, but statements like at are such hyperbole and silly. The product should be left to stand on its own without trumpeting each update as the second coming. How many times before has he solved the last piece of the puzzle? As far as I'm concerned, Marshall, Mesa, Diezel, and Soldano "solved" the puzzle long time ago.


----------



## Shask (Jul 24, 2013)

cardinal said:


> lol. Axe FX II was kinda cool while I had it, but statements like at are such hyperbole and silly. The product should be left to stand on its own without trumpeting each update as the second coming. How many times before has he solved the last piece of the puzzle? As far as I'm concerned, Marshall, Mesa, Diezel, and Soldano "solved" the puzzle long time ago.



I kind of hate the way each update is the best thing ever and the last one was never as good as we said it was 2 weeks ago....


But, ignoring the internet hype, you can definitely tell with your ears that the Axe continues to improve..... FAR more than any other product in the same amount of time.


----------



## 3074326 (Jul 24, 2013)

cardinal said:


> lol. Axe FX II was kinda cool while I had it, but statements like at are such hyperbole and silly. The product should be left to stand on its own without trumpeting each update as the second coming. How many times before has he solved the last piece of the puzzle? As far as I'm concerned, Marshall, Mesa, Diezel, and Soldano "solved" the puzzle long time ago.



If only those companies could solve the puzzle regarding apartment living.

I'm glad Fractal Audio strives for improvement. They have a great product and they want it to be better. I'll support the hell out of that.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 24, 2013)

I this this is a great thing, I just wish my patches wouldn't get lost in the updates.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 24, 2013)

Next step is Axe-Edit and the II is done.....hopefully.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 24, 2013)

Shask said:


> I kind of hate the way each update is the best thing ever and the last one was never as good as we said it was 2 weeks ago....



Well, the thing is, not all amps get worked on for every patch. 10.11 could be labeled as "best patch ever" by the Mark users, while guys using any other amps won't even notice. (10.11 introduces an acurate 5 band EQ based off the marks graphic EQ)


----------



## cardinal (Jul 24, 2013)

3074326 said:


> If only those companies could solve the puzzle regarding apartment living.
> 
> I'm glad Fractal Audio strives for improvement. They have a great product and they want it to be better. I'll support the hell out of that.



I owned an Axe FX II for a while, and even at TV volumes, my VH4 and SLO sounds significantly better to my ears. While the AFXII could be used with headphones, it sounded like a dying cat (couldn't believe how bad it was with headphones). 

Granted, both amps are significantly more expensive than the AFX. Plus, for direct recording, it's a great device. It's also great for heavy effects users or guys who really want to nail specific tones or tweaking in tones on menus. But as of version 6, I was not convinced it was all that much better than a POD. The lower gain models on the Axe where significantly better IMHO, but the high gain stuff seemed on par. 

Each update was different from the last, and each was trumpeted as amazing, game changing, etc etc etc. That marketing seems to work on some, but it really turned me off to the company. I appreciate the constant efforts to improve, but the egomania and fanboi group think with each update was annoying to me. For a product I already wasn't completely sold on, it pushed me over the edge to dump it. 

YMMV


----------



## 3074326 (Jul 24, 2013)

cardinal said:


> I owned an Axe FX II for a while, and even at TV volumes, my VH4 and SLO sounds significantly better to my ears. While the AFXII could be used with headphones, it sounded like a dying cat (couldn't believe how bad it was with headphones).
> 
> Granted, both amps are significantly more expensive than the AFX. Plus, for direct recording, it's a great device. It's also great for heavy effects users or guys who really want to nail specific tones or tweaking in tones on menus. But as of version 6, I was not convinced it was all that much better than a POD. The lower gain models on the Axe where significantly better IMHO, but the high gain stuff seemed on par.
> 
> ...



I'm loving the high gain tones out of it a lot more than the POD I own. The unit is significantly different from version 6, too (this is not fanboy speak - it really is much improved). I agree that each firmware update is treated like a new world with life was discovered, but that doesn't bother me because I do notice improvements with each firmware. I'm very happy with the unit and the progression of it and have no plans on using anything else. 

But hey, if we were all the same, this place would be boring.


----------



## noUser01 (Jul 24, 2013)

3074326 said:


> I'm loving the high gain tones out of it a lot more than the POD I own. The unit is significantly different from version 6, too (this is not fanboy speak - it really is much improved). I agree that each firmware update is treated like a new world with life was discovered, but that doesn't bother me because I do notice improvements with each firmware. I'm very happy with the unit and the progression of it and have no plans on using anything else.
> 
> But hey, if we were all the same, this place would be boring.



Honestly a big part of it is how much time you spend learning the unit. I felt terrible about buying one for the first few months I had it, couldn't get anything good out of it. Nothing that even compared to my Blackstar. These days it's a no brainer for me, I always use my AxeFX II over any other choice.


----------



## Poltergeist (Jul 24, 2013)

The day that the Axe FX III releases... Do you guys think there will be a price cut in for the Axe II..? How much would one estimate that drop if it happened, based on older Fractal models?


----------



## Shask (Jul 24, 2013)

Poltergeist said:


> The day that the Axe FX III releases... Do you guys think there will be a price cut in for the Axe II..? How much would one estimate that drop if it happened, based on older Fractal models?



The Ultra is worth about 60% of what it cost new. The Standard about the same.

It sounds like it will be a LONG time before there is an Axe-FX III though....


----------



## noUser01 (Jul 24, 2013)

Shask said:


> I kind of hate the way each update is the best thing ever and the last one was never as good as we said it was 2 weeks ago...



Welcome to technology.


----------



## Shask (Jul 24, 2013)

ConnorGilks said:


> Welcome to technology.



I guess I dont notice. My last computer I had 11 years and laptop about 6 years. Last phone I had for about 7-8 years.

I dont upgrade until I have to because the old still serves its purpose 

I will probably have the Axe II until the guitars play themselves....


----------



## glpg80 (Jul 24, 2013)

Wouldn't be so bad if everyone stopped using the modeler as a means of replacing other gear and instead, accepted its true role as another tool at a musician's disposal.

If you think about it, it is not possible for a modeler to model the amplifier it was designed against any better than the real deal if the real deal was what was used to create the model. You're comparing analog to digital and using digital as a means to replace an analogous device.

Play the gear you like but stop making it a "vs" device.


----------



## noUser01 (Jul 25, 2013)

glpg80 said:


> If you think about it, it is not possible for a modeler to model the amplifier it was designed against any better than the real deal if the real deal was what was used to create the model. You're comparing analog to digital and using digital as a means to replace an analogous device.



Honestly, I think it's only a matter of time. There's a lot of things we thought we'd never do, but technology has done it. Right now it can't, but maybe someday it will.


----------



## larry (Jul 25, 2013)

I certainly appreciate what the ultra and II are capable of. i'll admit it is difficult for me to ignore the fact that my ultra does a better impression of my TriAxis than my TriAxis does. I can push the FAS TriAxis beyond the physical limitations of its tube predecessor. and here's the extra icing on the cake for me: it sounds authentic when run through a mesa 2:100 with a pair of recto 4x12's, superb effects are native and the direct outs are light-years better than on the tube TriAxis.

i didn't want to fall into that 'vs' camp, but it happened. a modeler has replaced my beloved tube preamp. technology grows exponentially, so its only a matter of time before solid state power is perfected. I love tubes, but i am excited to see where all this will end up.


----------



## mnemonic (Jul 25, 2013)

Unless you're one of those people who wants to tweak the newest thing just because its the newest thing, I don't think its such a big deal. You'll still get the same great tones from an axefx II, its not like they will get worse. Was everyone selling their 5150's when the 5150ii came out because the ii was the new one? (I hope not because this would kind of disprove my point)

I was kind of worried about this same question for a bit, as I am looking to get an axe fx II whenever I get sick of using podxt models, but honestly I'm happy with really old line6 tech at the moment, and when I eventually get an axe fx II, I have a feeling I'll update it until i'm happy with my tone, and then never update firmware again.


----------

